# Tivo Edge HDCP issues



## blakeb (Jan 24, 2002)

I have a Tivo Edge as well as a Bolt and Roamio. I have them running thru a HDMI Switcher. The problem I'am having is I will be watching the Edge (Optimum cable) my main DVR, but when I switch to watch my Plex Server via my Nvidia Shield everything is fine until I switch back to the Edge then I will get an error on my TV stating that it can't show content due to an HDCP error. The only way to cure is to reboot the Edge then I an able to watch. My TV is an older Samsung Plasma about 10 years old. I don't have any issues with the Bolt or Roamio or other component Roku, Apple TV ect.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Consider setting the Output Resolution of your TiVo to a different setting.

Usually either 720P or 1080P

-KP


----------



## blakeb (Jan 24, 2002)

kpeters59 said:


> Consider setting the Output Resolution of your TiVo to a different setting.
> 
> Usually either 720P or 1080P
> 
> -KP


I Will try changing to 1080P 60fps from Auto and see what happens. Will be getting a new TV 75" from 59" need to do wall work first. 
thanks for help. (1 Edge, 2 Bolts, 1 Roamio)


----------

